# More hotties



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

here ya go karen and kumbia


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

another


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

beckham


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

early shot of vin


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would also like to contribute for the chicks.. Its only fair..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Now we didnt go and ruin your thread with ugly @$$ women...why ruin ours...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Now we didnt go and ruin your thread with ugly @$$ women...why ruin ours...


 WHAT?!?!? I was merely trying to outdo the other pix. For Vin Diesel, I posted a thread of a blady also, but with tatoos. For the soccer player, I also used a model posing on his chair. And for the last pic of that guy with the hair blowing.. I outdone it with another guy WITH hair!!

Man you are such an ingrate!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Now we didnt go and ruin your thread with ugly @$$ women...why ruin ours...
> ...


 The thread is meant for hot guys...not hairy old pierced and tatooed guys...


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Damn He's hot.....


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

AHHAHAHHA


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

holy shitzzzzzzzzz







..those are damn ugly ass people..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

hey now karen is right you even know they are ugly that is why they call it uglypeople.com they should call it fuglypeople.com thats just wrong and not cool to ruin the thread for the ladies .


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

pcrose said:


> thats just wrong and not cool to ruin the thread for the ladies .


 AWWW, c'mon pcrose.. I wasnt just hating on your thread. Look at BOBme's thread about hot chicks. I put in my post to help it out. Whether you think the pic I post are wonderful or pure hidious, I tried helping to better it. NOt my fault we all have different opinions on what looks good from our own eyes.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Men are so hot!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Men are so hot!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i just have too...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

This ones for the Ladies and BOBme..

A TRUE manly man..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

you people ruined a perfect thred and i love it


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

now that is just wrong what the hell is wrong with you posting things like that and you ruined the thread ah well though the males dominate the site


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

pcrose said:


> the males dominate the site


 And if you dont know.. now you know!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pcrose said:


> now that is just wrong what the hell is wrong with you posting things like that and you ruined the thread ah well though the males dominate the site


 our point exactly


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

It may be a good thing that they do...girls bring too much drama when they get together.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it seems natt has come to understand the inferiority of her specie


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> it seems natt has come to understand the inferiority of her specie


 Dem's fightin' words


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

CAT FIGHT!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

*click, click*


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It is true that to many chicks would cause drama, but that doesn't mean you have to ruin my thread I posted







,


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

pcrose said:


> It is true that to many chicks would cause drama, but that doesn't mean you have to ruin my thread I posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im gay, i didnt do it, i love men


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > It is true that to many chicks would cause drama, but that doesn't mean you have to ruin my thread I posted
> ...


 what about that sexy little aisan you know?









if she is now going spare.....









also pcrose this thread is not ruined - if you really wanted to look at pics of pretty boys and not have ugly people pics posted - Why did you post on this 99% male site?








just search "cute guys" and I'm sure you will find a few more pics for your viewing pleasure, or post a thread like this here


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> it seems natt has come to understand the inferiority of her specie


 Excuse me?! Inferiority? Hmm...you have it all wrong. There is no inferiority in my _species_. Dont look so deep into what I say because I say things in the literal sense to mean just that-girls bring drama. End of story...no deep meanings or realizations. Nada. So you can shove that inferiority crap somewhere else.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

stop btiching up this thread i like it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> also pcrose this thread is not ruined - if you really wanted to look at pics of pretty boys and not have ugly people pics posted - Why did you post on this 99% male site?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Also theres also the PACK's old Papi Chulo thread..


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i still think i might throw up from the sheman that rhomzilla posted


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JesseD said:


> i still think i might throw up from the sheman that rhomzilla posted


Oh yeah.. What about this hottie??? An all American girl...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Topic killed by ugly people!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'll shoot that god damned kitten!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thats sick Al!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Topic killed by ugly people!


 What happened?? I thought this topic closed??









Guess you guys petitioned for more of my beauty queens


















Atlanta Braves Baby said:


> thats sick Al!


 Uh huh.. dont worry Todd... even though your faking it, I'll still send you all the pix you requested.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> JesseD said:
> 
> 
> > i still think i might throw up from the sheman that rhomzilla posted
> ...


 damn ..i never thought i would see the day innes would dress up in drag


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Topic killed by ugly people!
> ...


 It was and they did


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > JesseD said:
> ...


 I'm not All-American, in fact I'm not even a little American


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well in that case innes, we'll be expecting a Miss Britain pic sometime soon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> well in that case innes, we'll be expecting a Miss Britain pic sometime soon


 al do you have pic of this


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > well in that case innes, we'll be expecting a Miss Britain pic sometime soon
> ...


Do they look anything like this??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 yikes


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres one for Thoroughbred..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I think Im just gonna stick to my original plan.


----------

